# MTN: Mountain West TV: No news is bad news



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*Mountain West TV: No news is bad news*
Source: http://www.sltrib.com/ci_4546131?source=rss



> Negotiations to get television satellite services Dish Network and DirecTV to carry The Mountain regional sports network, which televises Utah and BYU games, are dragging on.
> "There's a lot of hope that Dish and Direct will carry the network, we just can't give you a deadline on when that's going to be," said Javan Hedlund, associate commissioner for the Mountain West Conference.
> ............


See Source Link for Rest of the story


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Telling quote: "This summer, Comcast entered the picture, becoming half-owner and operator with CSTV of The Mountain network in a new 10-year plan worth $120 million"


----------



## richardeholder (Dec 7, 2005)

Of course, I have the option of watching a live PPV broadcast over the internet, for $15-20 a pop, or pay a similar amount for a 1 day package from DirecTV. Not being a devoted fan of either team, I've found other things to do during those times. Guess I and other satellite subscribers are lost customers for those advertisers.


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

richardeholder said:


> Of course, I have the option of watching a live PPV broadcast over the internet, for $15-20 a pop, or pay a similar amount for a 1 day package from DirecTV. Not being a devoted fan of either team, I've found other things to do during those times. Guess I and other satellite subscribers are lost customers for those advertisers.


Yep, the $20 internet pay-per-views are ridiculous. How long can this debacle of a television contract go on before some schools move to withdraw from the MWC?


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

It is interesting that Air Force supported this network with the idea that they would not have to play Thursday night games - as it is extremely hard for the cadets to do this. Yet they still had to play on Thursday with the new network.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

What a joke this whole thing is. I don't even have the option of Comcast in my subdivision so I can't have "The Mountain" even if I was willing to try cable.

I hope a resolution is reached sooner than later, but I won't hold my breath!


----------

